# Derek Fisher Has Interest In Joining The Knicks



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> When the Knicks acquired Zach Randolph last week they welcomed in one of the more troubled players in the NBA. Now they have a chance to get one of the league's good guys.
> Derek Fisher, who was released by the Jazz in order to take better care of his ill daughter, would love to play in New York, where little Tatum has been receiving treatments for retinoblastoma.
> His agent, Mark Bartelstein, spoke to Knicks assistant general manager Glen Grunwald yesterday about the possibility, which is probably a bit remote.
> The Knicks have 17 players on the roster and are stocked at guard, but for Fisher it would be the perfect match.
> ...


http://www.nj.com/printer/printer.ssf?/base/sports-0/1183523600182920.xml&coll=1


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Derek Fisher Has Interest In Coming To Knicks*

Fisher would be a much better fit than Artest, not to mention that fact that he's a much classier guy.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*A better fit how?*

We have guards coming out of our ears. In fact, if we lose Nichols because there isn't room at the inn, it will be a huge mistake since we traded our 2nd rounder (next year) to get him. I'd like to see a trade of Jeffries, Nate, and someone not named Lee or Balkman or Collins to get Artest. JOnes and Dickau fit the bill perfectly. Seems about right since Ron should not command much being as he can walk next year.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Derek Fisher Has Interest In Joining To Knicks*

I rather have Mardy Collins be our main back up than Fisher. The kid showed me he has game in the final stretch of last season, and his defense also caught my eye.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Derek Fisher Has Interest In Joining To Knicks*

the knicks are not so good they can just look the other way when good , battle tested role players want to be part of their team, especially when they are supposedly consolidating talent to upgrade their roster. 

obviously they must make a deal or start cutting people to fit him but Fisher just left a team so he can be near his family , his 1st priority is not playing time , if collins outplays him and deserves to get his time, it wont be fisher making a stink about it.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Derek Fisher Has Interest In Joining To Knicks*

Fisher's not a bad player, but we just don't need him. Unless Isiah plans on dumping nate rob and mardy.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Derek Fisher Has Interest In Joining To Knicks*

I'm with DaGrinch on this one because of the reasons mentioned. You make room for a guy like Fisher and adding him could only be beneficial to the team whether it open up trade options for us or adds depth to our roster.


----------



## NY Da Future (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Derek Fisher Has Interest In Joining To Knicks*

We could use a veteran like this to show our bench how its done. Even if its one year he could help our team out a lot. Guys like these bring us to the playoffs.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Derek Fisher Has Interest In Joining To Knicks*

THis should be our roster

COLLINS
MARBURY
CRAWFORD
QRICH
MO PETE
NICHOLS
CHANDLER
LEE
BALKMAN
ROBINSON
CURRY
RANDOLPH
MORRIS
ROSE
NICHOLS

END OF DISCUSSION. NO FISHER, NOR ARTEST, PLUS MO PETE IS CHEAPER.


----------

